# Cruze oil change - dexos1 - ?



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

The manual states: blah, blah... check with your dealer... whether the oil is approved to the *dexos1* specification.

So.. I was at the local Wally Mart in the oil section and I could not find anything with the *dexos1* "certification mark" - not Pennzoil, not Quaker State, not Valvoline - not noth'in.

This is my first turbo (and the first oil change) so I want to make sure I have the correct oil (5w-30, semi sythetic).

Am I reading more into this than necessary? 

Looking for input from fellow Cruze owners, thanks, Jim


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Go to Meijer!
See my post here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/4242-dexos-1-oil-7.html#post65706


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My local Walmart has Mobil One with Dexos 1 certification. Changed my Oil on my ECO at 1500 miles. Filter bought at chevy dealer. How many miles do you have on your Cruze?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM dexos Licensed Products

It turns out that there are a few brand on the shelf at Wal-Mart that meet dexos1. Quaker State Ultimate Durability is a good oil at a good price. Make sure it's API SN, and you're good. Basically, API SN 5w-30 full synthetics will meet dexos1.

A lot of oils ARE certified, but the new labels aren't out yet since the certified/unlabeled product is still in the distribution network.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

OK - this should shed some light on things:

GM dexos Licensed Products or:





*Brand*
*Supplier*

*Fluid Type*​*Viscosity*

*License Number*​
*Region *​ACDelco dexos1™ SAE 5W-30
General Motors
dexos1
5W-30
GB1A0916015
Global
ACDelco dexos1™ SAE 5W-30
General Motors
dexos1
5W-30
GM101014530
Global
ACDelco dexos1™ SAE 5W-30
General Motors
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1122027
N. America
ACDelco dexos1™ SAE 5W-30
General Motors
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1129027
N. America
ACDelco dexos2™ SAE 5W-30
General Motors
dexos2
5W-30
GM201014530
Global
GM Motor Oil dexos2™ SAE 5W-30
General Motors
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0208037
Europe
SGM Fullysyn 5W-30
General Motors
dexos1
5W-30
GB1B0615014
Global
Advantage
Advanced Lubrication Specialties
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1203030
N. America
Altra SHL dexos1™ 5W-30
Allegheny
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1008018
N. America
April Hyper Syn SAE 5W-30
April Super Flo / Verco International
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0514053
N. America
Ardeca Syn-Tec DX 5w30
Vroman NV
dexos2
5W-30
RR1A1201029
Europe
Blue Mountain Professional dexos™ 5W30
Old World Industries
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0325045
N. America
CAM2 dexos1 Full Synthetic 5W-30
CAM2
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1008019
N. America
CAM2 dexos1 Full Synthetic 5W-30
CAM2
dexos1
5W-30
RR1A1122028
N. America
Champion Syntolube GSB 5W30
Wolf
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A0308012
Europe
Coastal
Warren Oil Co.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1130028
N. America
Delek Motorsynth FE 5W30
Delek Lubricants - Delkol Ltd.
dexos2
5W-30
RB2C0101066
L.A./Africa/Middle East
DuraMAX dexos1™ Full Synthetic 5W-30
Four O Corporation
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0318041
N. America
ENOC X-Treme Energy SN 5W-30
ENOC International Sales LLC
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0512051
L.A./Africa/Middle East
Extreme Max 5W-30
Lubricating Specialties Company
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0228040
N. America
Feu Vert dexos2™ 5W-30
Feu Vert
dexos2
5W-30
GB2A0107011
Europe
Galp Active 3000 G 5W30
Petroleos de Portugal, Petrogal S.A.
dexos2
5W-30
GB2B1022061
Global
Galp Formula G DX2 5W30
Petroleos de Portugal, Petrogal S.A.
dexos2
5W-30
GB2B1011061
Global
Golden West dexos1™ 5W30 SN
Texas Enterprises, Inc.
dexos1
5W-30
RR1A1216032
N. America
GulfTEC dexos1™ Synthetic 5W-30
Gulf Oil Limited Partnership
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0110035
N. America - Continental US only
Hartland dexos1™ 5w-30
Bob Johnson Lubricants
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0103034
N. America
HELLA dexos1™ 5W-30
Raloy Lubricantes, S.A. de C.V.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1129027
N. America
IGOL Profive Emeraude 5W30
Cipelia SAS
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A1008017
Europe
KRÖNEN ENERGY SAE 5W-30
Raloy Lubricantes, S.A. de C.V.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1129027
N. America
KunLun Tianrun SN/GF-5
PetroChina
dexos1
5W-30
GB1A1112026
Asia
Liqui Moly Top Tec 4600
Liqui-Moly
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0107031
Europe
Liqui Moly Top Tec 4601
Liqui-Moly
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0106031
Europe
Liqui Moly Top Tec 4602
Liqui-Moly
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0107031
Europe
Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 500
Liqui-Moly
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0107031
Europe
LubriGold
Warren Oil Co.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1130028
N. America
LukOil Genesis FE 5W-20
LUKOIL
dexos1
5W-20
GB1C0123072
Global
MAG 1
Warren Distribution
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1104025
N. America
Maxtron PCMO
CHS Inc.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0103033
N. America
megol Motorenoel Efficiency
Meguin
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0107031
Europe
MOTOROIL 5W-30 PREMIUM SYNTHETIC GM dexos2™
MPM International Oil Company B.V.
dexos2
5W-30
RR2B0331046
Europe
Mobil 1 5W-30
ExxonMobil
dexos1
5W-30
GB1A0915015
Global
Mobil 1 Extended Performance 5W-30
ExxonMobil
dexos1
5W-30
GB1B0407015
Global
Mobil 1 ESP 0W-40
ExxonMobil
dexos2
0W-40
GB1A0917015
Global
Mobil Super 3000 Formula G 5W-30
ExxonMobil
dexos2
5W-30
GB2B0131015
Global
Mobil Super 3000 Formula G 5W-40
ExxonMobil
dexos2
5W-40
GB2B0520015
Global
Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30
ExxonMobil
dexos2
5W-30
GB1A0914015
Global
MOL Dynamic Gold 5W-30
MOL
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0107030
Europe
MOTOREX Profile D-XL SAE-5W30
Bucher AG Langenthal
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0513052
Europe
MOTOREX Select LA-X SAE-5W30
Bucher AG Langenthal
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0513052
Europe
MOTUL Specific Dexos 2 5W-30
Motul
dexos2
5W-30
GB2A0107011
Global
MOTUL 8100 X-clean 5W-40
Motul
dexos2
5W-40
GB2B0325011
Global
Multilife C-THREE 5W-30
Morris Lubricants
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0407047
Europe
NATIONAL
Pinnacle Oil
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1214031
N. America
OMV BIXXOL special C3 SAE 5W-30
OMV Refining and Marketing GmbH
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0318042
Europe
Peak Performance dexos™ 5W30
Old World Industries
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0325045
N. America
Pennzoil Platinum 5W-30 Full Synthetic Motor Oil
Shell
dexos1
5W-30
GB1A0703014
Global
Pennzoil 5W-30 Synthetic Blend Motor Oil
Shell
dexos1
5W-30
GB1B0616014
Global
Petro-Canada Supreme Synthetic 5W-30
Petro-Canada
dexos1
5W-30
GB1A1201024
Global
PO MAXIMA GA 5W-30
Petrol Ofisi (POAS)
dexos2
5W-30
GBBA0323013
Global
Puratech PureSYN 5W30
North American Lubricants
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0208036
N. America
Q8 Formula Special G Long Life SAE 5W-30
Kuwait Petroleum
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B1207067
Europe
Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W-30 Full Synthetic
Shell
dexos1
5W-30
GB1A0702014
Global
Quaker State Synthetic Blend 5W-30
Shell
dexos1
5W-30
GB1B0618014
Global
SERVICE PRO FULL SYN dexos1 5W-30
Association of Independent Oil Distributors (AIOD)
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0107032
N. America
SERVICE PRO FULL SYN dexos1 5W-30
Association of Independent Oil Distributors (AIOD)
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0110032
N. America
SERVICE PRO FULL SYN dexos1 5W-30
Association of Independent Oil Distributors (AIOD)
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0512032
N. America
Shell Helix Ultra AG 5W-30
Shell
dexos2
5W-30
GB2B0611014
Global
Shell Helix Ultra AJ 5W-30
Shell
dexos1
5W-30
GB1B0613014
Global
Silver State
Colorado Petroleum Products Company
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0511050
N. America
Sinclair Arctic Fire Full Synthetic Supreme Motor Oil GM dexos1™
Sinclair Oil Corporation
dexos1
5W-30
RR1B0216039
N. America
Sinopec Polar Star IV
Sinopec
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1101021
Asia
Sinopec Polar Star V
Sinopec
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1101022
Asia
Sinopec Polar Star VI
Sinopec
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1101023
Asia
Statoil LazerWay G
Svenska Statoil AB
dexos2
5W-30
RB2B0413048
Europe
SuperS dexos1
Smittys
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A0924016
N. America
Super XHD Synthetic 5W30
Universal Lubricants, LLC
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0325043
N. America
SureGuard dexos1
Smittys
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A0924016
N. America
SwissOil GEO Synthetic 5W30 SN
SwissOil del Ecuador S.A.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0603054
L.A./Africa/Middle East
Synergy Synthetic OE dexos1
Northland
dexos1
5W-30
RB1A1018020
N. America
Syngard Full Synthetic 5W-30
Cross Oil Refining and Marketing, Inc.
dexos1
5W-30
RB1B0216038
N. America
TECAR Special DX2 SAE 5W-30
TECAR International Trade GmbH
dexos2
5W-30
RR2B0325044
Europe
UNIL OPAL Opaljet Longlife 3 5W30
Cipelia SAS
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A1008017
Europe
UNIL Opaljet Longlife 3 5W30
Cipelia SAS
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A1008017
Europe
Wolf Masterlube Synflow GSB
Wolf
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A0308012
Europe
YACCO LUBE O 5W30
Cipelia SAS
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A1008017
Europe
YACCO VX 1703 5W30
Cipelia SAS
dexos2
5W-30
RB2A1008017
Europe
ZIC dexos1™
SK Lubricants
dexos1
5W-30
GB1B0615055
Global


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Royal Purple is also now Dexos1 certified.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I already purchased a five quart bottle of Mobil One with the Dexos certification label on it, plus a half a dozen Delco filters from rockauto.com. It's nice the 1.4 L uses only 4 1/2 quarts, get robbed buying an extra single quart for a 5 1/2 quart oil change. Plus I want to know what's in there. And yes, did have problems with my Cavalier not changing the oil filter.

And where did they come up with paper only filter being cheap, from local pricing, cost three times as much as those screw in can types. 

But changing oil at 1,500 miles? Leave it in there, is a break in oil to be sure your rings are properly seated.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Royal Purple is also now Dexos1 certified.


No it's not.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Walmart Mobil 1 @$ 25 Quaker State Ultimate Durability @ $20 Fram(lots of guys don't care for Fram but it is available) ch10246 @ $6 Rock Auto and Napa also have the filter depends on how fast you need it. Autozone and Advance have not gotten with the Cruze program yet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Get the Delco filter at the dealer. It's $6-7 including tax, and is so much better than the Fram at Wal-Mart. For the oil filter, the dealer wins this round.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Q: who is the OEM GM filter made by, *Delco* or by *Hengst*?


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

No one likes the dexos? I've been using it in my vehicles since it came out and haven't had any problems.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

• *dexos 1*™ is just a technical "specification" -- something the oil is _tested_ to -- it is NOT a physical item or component. There is NO such thing as an *dexos 1*™ oil, only an oil that has been:

(a) *tested* to and *certified* against the *dexos 1*™ "specification" requirements and...

(b) has *paid* GM a "licensing fee" to BUY the _*permission*_ to use the green *dexos 1*™ trademark ( ™ ) on their 'complying' oil labels.

...it's another, _legally_-based "technical scam" _perpetrated_ by GM, just like *Dexcool*™ coolant.


----------



## Cruzin' Angel (Feb 12, 2012)

I work in auto parts sales, so I called the Royal Purple tech line...Royal Purple in the NEW bottle IS Dexos compatible...I just don't have any new bottles on the shelf yet. The tech guy said the label will also say Dexos compatible. Mobil 1 is compatible if it has Dexos on the label. 

On another note, if you take your car to the dealer, be sure they are using Dexos and not their bulk oil...my first oil change the dealer put bulk oil in it. I didn't notice until I got home and read the work order. I did take it back and make them use Dexos because of possible warranty issues down the road.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: who is the OEM GM filter made by, *Delco* or by *Hengst*?


Hengst. It's then re-boxed and sold under the Delco label at dealers. 

IMO, the Hengst/Delco PF2257G filter is the best one available for these cars out of the ones I've seen. It's built like a tank and available for $6-7 at the dealer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I get free oil changes and filters through my dealer 
buying vehichle there gave me this 
researched this subject thoroughly
only draw back is dic has to be 10% or less
just changed at 5239


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

From what I've read Dexos oils have more additives to last the length of extended oil change intervals which could be over 10,000 miles. If you change the oil every 3000 miles, any name brand oil would be fine unless there was a warranty issue.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sciphi said:


> Hengst. It's then re-boxed and sold under the Delco label at dealers.
> 
> IMO, the Hengst/Delco *PF2257G* filter is the best one available for these cars out of the ones I've seen. It's built like a tank and available for $6-7 at the dealer.


...+1, visibly good quality construction.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Cruzin' Angel said:


> I work in auto parts sales, so I called the Royal Purple tech line...Royal Purple in the NEW bottle IS Dexos compatible...I just don't have any new bottles on the shelf yet. The tech guy said the label will also say Dexos compatible. Mobil 1 is compatible if it has Dexos on the label.


Did the guy say that the Dexos label will be on the bottles? It sounds like he said "meets or exceeds the specification" without having the label. In other words, marketing speak.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Did the guy say that the Dexos label will be on the bottles? It sounds like he said "meets or exceeds the specification" without having the label. In other words, marketing speak.


The RP website only says meets or exceeds nothing about "certified" which means GM dosent recommend it. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

So the question is if Royal Purple meets Dexos1 specs but isn't technically certified is it really going to harm the engine to cause warranty issues? Also, since it does meet spec if there was issues how would GM know if it isn't Dexos1 oil?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, I have already read something to the effect that an oil company has to pay GM something like a hundred grand to get Dexos certification. And then when shopping for oil, only found a couple of brands with that green Dexos label on it. 

Was on an oil that I would use anyway, but figured who would I be hurting if I didn't buy that oil with that label on it.

After strong debate on this subject, would be just me that I would be hurting in case warranty issues did come up.

Can see this now, drive my Cruze into my dealership because either the radio doesn't work or the back bumper fell off. Can you prove you used Dexos oil? If not, this is not covered under warranty.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

And those of you buying Quaker State or Pennziol, there's a $20 rebate for 5 quarts of oil. go to www.penzzoil.com or www.quakerstate.com and sign up for the 300,000 mile deal to get it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Hengst. It's then re-boxed and sold under the Delco label at dealers.
> 
> IMO, the Hengst/Delco PF2257G filter is the best one available for these cars out of the ones I've seen. It's built like a tank and available for $6-7 at the dealer.


I have 2 dealers near me and they both want from $9. 45 to $10.00 plus tax for that filter. I did get mine on the internet for 3 for $20 delivered though.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought two AC Delco oil filters at a chevy dealer last summer for around $7 each. Sounds like the price has gone up since then.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, I got 2 back in November from the local dealer for $6.50 each. YMMV...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ever since that crunch started with Wall Street, local dealers went crazy with parts cost. In theory at least, the distribution to dealers is the shortest, and no one can buy parts cheaper than the OE's. Talked to my dealer about this, have to make money some way to keep their doors open and parts and labor seem to be their only alternative. Now I find myself buying parts off the internet. Did buy six Delco filters from rockauto.com for 25 bucks including shipping cost.

Would think they would know that, was a general manager of a fortune 500 company in town, and with this stupid country and global competition, always was and still is hard times. And no mercy from the IRS with inventory on the shelve and the local tax assessor. But learned quickly, it was far better to make 10% of something than 300% of nothing. That even grew the business, but can't explain that to my dealer. Its that **** overhead, God, I hate the way this country has become.


----------

